# Beagle Haus



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Well for those that dont know, arizona beagle rescue just took in 28 beagles and beagle mixes from the puppy mill busted in Missouri.

Story here
http://www.azbeaglerescue.com/index.pl?iid=4908

Well I went and volunteered today for 2 hours with my friend and her niece. I took lots of pictures and learned about all the dogs. All the boys, except one were at the vet getting neutered, then off to foster care. One little 5 week old boy, Binkie was still here. He has sarcoptic mange, and is being treated for it.

One beagle is 10-12 years old and has had 40 litters. She finally gets to be a dog.

One beagle is 5 years old and pregnant again.

One beagle has cancer from having so many litters.

So it was a very sad day, but I am glad to have gotten to help. I am going back tomorrow to volunteer all day, and spend some time. But here are all the pics so far. It would take much too long to post them, so here is a link to my flickr account, I did post descriptions for all the pictures would be.

I also took 3 videos too, so enjoy.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157607133391136/

Here is Binkie, the 5 week old with sarcoptic mange. He sounded like a cat... bird hybrid... when we locked him up. He was way cute.


Here is some beagle play time


Beagle outide play time


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

awww that little puppy is adorable!!


Good for you giving those dogs some lovings!!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Pepper said:


> awww that little puppy is adorable!!
> 
> 
> Good for you giving those dogs some lovings!!


Yeah we kind of just sat there loving on them. Their setup is so neat though.

They have ROOMS full of donations. Its amazing.

Each dog has a big wood room, essentially. There is a little divider and on one side has potty pads, just in case, and beds on the other side. Each dog has a clipboard and we keep track of who goes potty and when.

The amazing thing with this story is that 2 puppies have sarcoptic mange, one has cancer, and they all have worms.

But thats the extent of it. Other than that they are healthy. NO heartworm, NO parvo(for now.)

Its so fun to be able to help out in this time of need.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

> One beagle is 10-12 years old and has had 40 litters. She finally gets to be a dog.
> 
> One beagle is 5 years old and pregnant again.
> 
> One beagle has cancer from having so many litters.


Okay... that first thing just can't be true. Dogs come into season every six months. I have HEARD there are some VERY rarely come in every 4 months. The numbers just don't add up. (Forty puppies? I'd definitely believe that.) 

Secondly, shame she is, since all of them are in such bad shape, but hopefully she can either get an e-spay or into better condition before the pups are born. Her age is in her favor though, I'd imagine - 5 is a fairly normal age to have a litter. 

Lastly, I don't think that having litters causes cancer, although it can contribute to other htings, and obviously being intact puts dogs at a higher risk for mammery tumors. 

I'm glad this rescue group has the resources to do this, it's awesome, and I'm glad the mill these guys was from is shut down. But I'd be careful and a bit more credulous about the claims that the rescue group is making. There's no doubt dogs are in bad shape, but why make exaggerated claims when the truth is bad enough?


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I was looking forward to this thread. The pictures and videos are great...looks like you had an awesome time. Regardless of why they're in there, the fact is that they are; and regardless of how severe their conditions, the fact is that they really aren't in ideal shape. In the meantime, good on you for helping them get there.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Dogstar said:


> Okay... that first thing just can't be true. Dogs come into season every six months. I have HEARD there are some VERY rarely come in every 4 months. The numbers just don't add up. (Forty puppies? I'd definitely believe that.)
> 
> Secondly, shame she is, since all of them are in such bad shape, but hopefully she can either get an e-spay or into better condition before the pups are born. Her age is in her favor though, I'd imagine - 5 is a fairly normal age to have a litter.
> 
> ...


It was probably exaggerated then. The way she put it was "She's probably had 40 litters." But no doubt she was bred every time she was in heat, which is still an enormous amount of puppies.

I think what I meant there was she has cancer from not being spayed. I know that dogs have a higher risk for not being spayed. But it is still sad regardless



rosemaryninja said:


> I was looking forward to this thread. The pictures and videos are great...looks like you had an awesome time. Regardless of why they're in there, the fact is that they are; and regardless of how severe their conditions, the fact is that they really aren't in ideal shape. In the meantime, good on you for helping them get there.


The funny thing is that these dogs are bouncing back QUICK. The puppies are all acting like puppies again, and the older ones are coming around. Im going back today!


----------

